# The Buddy List



## Desdichado (Nov 21, 2003)

What exactly is the purpose of this functionality?  What does it do?


----------



## alsih2o (Nov 21, 2003)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> What exactly is the purpose of this functionality?  What does it do?





 dude! it keeps us form getting lost on field trips.

 beats the heck out of when we used to all have to hold on to that one rope...

 alsi "hiding my ignorance with humor whilst channelling hong" h2o


----------



## diaglo (Nov 21, 2003)

i use it to see if all my rowdy friends are coming over tonight.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 21, 2003)

If you look at your User CP, it will tell you which of your "buddies" are currently online.


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 21, 2003)

Morrus said:
			
		

> If you look at your User CP, it will tell you which of your "buddies" are currently online.



OK, maybe I'm an idiot, but I can't find where on the page it shows that.  The "Who's Online" function shows everyone who's online, buddy or not.


----------



## BSF (Nov 21, 2003)

Check in your user control panel.  You can also send a PM to all of your buddies at once.

EDIT:  
OK, with different versions of vBulletin it works like that.  I use it on the board our DM has setup for our game.  But, it looks like there is a configuration or a version difference here.  Odd.  

Just for reference, I added Joshua Dyal to my buddy list to test.  On vBulletin 2.2.1, I am accustomed to seeing the buddy list on the left hand side of the screen immediately as you enter the User CP.  Here on EN World, I have different behavior.


----------



## EricNoah (Nov 21, 2003)

I remember seeing it at one point, but I can't remember how I got to it.


----------



## thalmin (Nov 21, 2003)

It is the first of 5 unexplained arrows just after the "Welcome (screenname)"


----------



## BSF (Nov 21, 2003)

Thanks!  I didn't even think to look there.


----------



## Mark Chance (Nov 21, 2003)

I don't have any buddies. 

Nobody likes me. 
Everybody hates me. 
I’m gonna eat some worms. 

CHORUS: (sing after each verse) 
Long, slim slimy ones, 
Short, fat, juicy ones, 
Itsy, bitsy, fuzzy, wuzzy worms. 

First you get a bucket. 
Then you get a shovel. 
Oh, how they wiggle and squirm. 

First you pull the heads off. 
Then you suck the guts out. 
Oh, how they wiggle and squirm. 

Down goes the first one. 
Down goes the second one. 
Oh, how they wiggle and squirm. 

Up comes the first one. 
Up comes the second one. 
Oh, how they wiggle and squirm. 

Everybody likes me. 
Nobody hates me. 
Why did I eat those worms?


----------



## jdavis (Nov 21, 2003)

Sort of the opposite of the ignore list, this place is getting complicated Soon were going to need owners manuals.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Nov 21, 2003)

jdavis said:
			
		

> Soon were going to need owners manuals.




From the Owner's Manual:

Chapter 1: The Flumph
Chapter 2: That Which Must Not be Mentioned 
Chapter 3: The Mods & You
Chapter 4: Meta!
Chapter 5: CS Accounts
Chapter 6: Gnomes!
Chapter 7: Clone Cats (and other obnoxious BBoard pranks)
Chapter 8: Zen in the art of User Functionality


----------



## LightPhoenix (Nov 22, 2003)

Baraendur said:
			
		

> From the Owner's Manual:
> 
> Chapter 1: The Flumph
> Chapter 2: That Which Must Not be Mentioned
> ...



Appendix A: Troubleshooting - So You Got the Shaft


----------



## Lola (Nov 22, 2003)

Appendix B: Table of things that offend Eric's Grandma, and will get your thread closed


----------



## Darrin Drader (Nov 22, 2003)

Lola said:
			
		

> Appendix B: Table of things that offend Eric's Grandma, and will get your thread closed



 That's actually Chapter 2: That Which Must Not be Mentioned, and Chapter 3: The Mods & You.


----------



## thalmin (Nov 22, 2003)

Appendix B: What To Do When the Boards Go Down.

Or would that be in Unearthed Technica?


----------



## Buttercup (Nov 22, 2003)

Appendix C:  Why Rangers got the shaft, Elves suck, and we like to beat Hong with a Stick.


----------



## Eridanis (Nov 22, 2003)

Since Chapter 3 has d20 stats for all the mods and admin, we'll have to remember the OGL on the last page, or the rear free endpaper...


----------



## hong (Nov 22, 2003)

thalmin said:
			
		

> It is the first of 5 unexplained arrows just after the "Welcome (screenname)"



 How long are those "temporary" buttons gonna stay there anyway?


----------



## Lola (Nov 22, 2003)

Baraendur said:
			
		

> That's actually Chapter 2: That Which Must Not be Mentioned, and Chapter 3: The Mods & You.




But the things that must not be mentioned are so complex and numerous, I thought that a large table in the back would be helpful....


----------



## Umbran (Nov 22, 2003)

There is no Chapter 6!


----------

